# slow loris



## biffymilk (Mar 8, 2009)

does anyone have one o these animals very cute


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

there was a thread about them not long ago, look it up


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well they wouldnt be good as pets as there bite is poisonus i think as they rub there teath on a toxic gland in their arm and if they bite you, you will know about it :/ i think its also very hard to find but are defo at least 2 known in private collections as i think it was amelthea (not for defo but...) she has a freind who keeps them altjough they are sweet probably not the best pet IMO xoxo


----------



## biffymilk (Mar 8, 2009)

how can ther bite be bad on you tube they hav videos of them bein tickled and one is chewing on boys hands playfully


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

buffymilk do not be fooled if any animal wanted to do damage they can why not read through this thread which is when i got fooled and thought they where cute playful animals:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/269096-aww-what-they-like.html there wo go xoxo


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> *well they wouldnt be good as pets* as there bite is poisonus i think as they rub there teath on a toxic gland in their arm and if they bite you, you will know about it :/ i think its also very hard to find but are defo at least 2 known in private collections as i think it was amelthea (not for defo but...) she has a freind who keeps them altjough they are sweet probably not the best pet IMO xoxo


It depends entirely on what you 'want' from a 'pet'. I'd have Slow Loris in an instant given the chance, they are beautiful animals.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Fixx said:


> It depends entirely on what you 'want' from a 'pet'. I'd have Slow Loris in an instant given the chance, they are beautiful animals.


well yeah i was kinda expecting somebodie to disagree with me on that but now you have put that i would agree with you :2thumb:


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well they wouldnt be good as pets as there bite is poisonus i think as they rub there teath on a toxic gland in their arm and if they bite you, you will know about it


I've been bitten by these. It hurts but is not really any worse than any other similer-sized mammal - definintely draws blood. Their mouths are like gin traps which snap shut.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

biffymilk said:


> how can ther bite be bad on you tube they hav videos of them bein tickled and one is chewing on boys hands playfully


Probably because the Loris never 'charged' his teeth up on the sebaceous gland!

These can no longer be traded, they have been upgraded as critically endangered, so you can no longer buy one, and TBH they would have been hideously expensive anyway!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Probably because the Loris never 'charged' his teeth up on the sebaceous gland!
> 
> These can no longer be traded, they have been upgraded as critically endangered, so you can no longer buy one, and TBH they would have been hideously expensive anyway!


in fact nopee i think i was talking to you about your freind owning a pair :s xoxo

Mc Spike


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

I just watch the youtube vid you put up on the other post connor.To me they have big eyes and look really cute weird lol.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

pinktoe said:


> I just watch the youtube vid you put up on the other post connor.To me they have big eyes and look really cute weird lol.


i know they are cute in their own little way, but i wouldnt like a bite from one lol. xoxo

Mc spike.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know they are cute in their own little way, but i wouldnt like a bite from one lol. xoxo
> 
> Mc spike.


lol it wouldnt be best thing lol when i first say the vid i had to think 'what is that?' i never seen one before and now i have.nice to see them.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

pinktoe said:


> lol it wouldnt be best thing lol when i first say the vid i had to think 'what is that?' i never seen one before and now i have.nice to see them.


IMO not realy they are wild animals atm and i think they should have more of them in zoo's than private collections so they cant get into the wrong hands i know people are going ot dissagree but just my opinion : victory: xoxo

Mc Spike


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Thats a bit like saying you shouldnt have GPRs (have you ever been bitten by one its not nice at all) or sugar gliders or pygmy hogs, just swap one animal for another and you can have the same thing. Plus private keepers can and I know someone who does keep them and keep them very well, I love their enclosure and the slow loris are doing really well, you cant tar all private keepers with the same brush


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Probably because the Loris never 'charged' his teeth up on the sebaceous gland!
> 
> These can no longer be traded, they have been upgraded as critically endangered, so you can no longer buy one, and TBH they would have been hideously expensive anyway!


I'm here to correct my mistake ... oops! Lol! You can keep Loris, but they must have an article 10 if they are to be sold. 



quilson_mc_spike said:


> IMO not realy they are wild animals atm and i think they should have more of them in zoo's than private collections so they cant get into the wrong hands i know people are going ot dissagree but just my opinion : victory: xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike


There are more in zoos than in private collections! There is *probably* only ONE pair in the whole of Europe in private hands and they're doing exceptionally well!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> IMO not realy they are wild animals atm and i think they should have more of them in zoo's than private collections so they cant get into the wrong hands i know people are going ot dissagree but just my opinion : victory: xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike


That really did tickle me that opinion coming from someone who is longing for a skunk and been asking about GPR oh and keeps african pygmy hedgies too :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> There are more in zoos than in private collections! There is *probably* only ONE pair in the whole of Europe in private hands and they're doing exceptionally well!! :mf_dribble:


That I am glad to hear


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no doubt that the pair I know of are kept better in the private hands that have them than they would be if they were in a zoo  They are obviously very comfortable in their surroundings and are amazing critters. Not something I'd want to keep, personally, but that's because I know I couldn't give them what this pair has.


----------

